# Paint for Mobieus Voyager



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

What paint colors will I need for the Voyager?

I know light blue for the crew uni's- that's the way it is in the show, as opposed to this photo.

http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/AuroraVoyagerPage.htm


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

White?  

Dude....relax....first time in Vagas? Its three or more months till that puppy hits the shelves. 

Now....do like I do....take your meds..or some one else meds....go to the closet, storage shed or under the bed (where the giant spiders live ) and pick a cool model to keep you busy untill this kit is out.

God knows I can't wait.....It's even more fun when you never built it in the first place!


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

I just want to know what paint I will need, as well as the best brand of cement to use, etc. This one is going to be a _keeper._


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Ohhhhhhh!

Sorry about that....I gotz carried away. Good questions.

Is this show out on DVD?

Funny thing iz that I never saw it ....I was too busy chasing the Neighbor girls by then. 

Model glue and chicks....Thats why I'm such a mess....really!


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

no, no DVD or I'd own it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLzXlCPx49U
http://www.toontracker.com/fantvoyage/fantvoyage.htm

looks like yellow (or tan?) seats.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks for the links bg! :thumbsup: 

Funny.....the Aurora kit does not have the two side windows.....wonder if there is room to put them in? maybe the wings are too fat where they meet the fuselage?

I also can not seem to find a parts lay out on this kit at all...being such a rare kit it may be next to impossible....anyone?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I did a little research on the _Fantastic Voyage _cartoon series a few years ago, and here's what I discovered:

The Aurora model was based on the animators' style guide; a document produced prior to production with the overall goal of ensuring stylistic continuity within the series and amongst the various marketing and merchandising materials associated with it.

Aurora followed the Voyager style guide quite closely, and the resulting model faithfully reproduces the design as it was originally envisioned (there's a shot of the original model in My Gallery).

However...

Continuity at Filmation Studios does not appear to have been a primary concern, because (from what few scenes and pix I've seen lately) the lines and contours of the Voyager are all over the map, with surface details such as color and texture varying wildly from one sequence to the next. Given the seemingly non-existent rules of lighting & perspective under which the animators were operating, the idea of trying to replicate a truly a "screen accurate" Voyager model is a bit of a fool's errand IMO.

That said, more often as not, the interior is seen as "blue" -- except when it's red or yellow. And the exterior is almost always white.

As for the windows, they were an afterthought and do not appear in the style guide (or in the show, for that matter. Except when they do).

The most interesting (or cheesy) exterior detail is the spinning, rainbow-patterned "reactor effect" visible within the oval-shaped openings on the leading edge of the wings. Although generally referred to as "intakes" by model makers, the effect as seen in the series seems to have been inspired by similar FX found on the C-57-D or TOS _Enterprise_.

In terms of reference, the opening credit sequence of the animated series was recently found on YouTube, along with a couple other scenes (not sure if they're still there). In addition, the old ViewMaster reels occasionally show up on ebay. Additional info. can be found here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=88088&highlight=aurora+voyager

Troy: I've got a copy of the Aurora instruction sheet. Shoot me a PM if you want a copy.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Oh man....I can just see it now....Some dudes over over at the more 'serious' sci-fi model sites...arguing over details on a CARTOON model kit! .....like we have never seen that before  

I post in other sites...not as often as I do here....This particular 'page' is the only place where folks like a variety of subjects and 90% of the time do not seem so uptight.

*Thanks for the INFO!*


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

always wondered what happened to those side windows as you see here;
http://www.toontracker.com/fantvoyage/fantvoyage.htm


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

=bg= said:


> always wondered what happened to those side windows as you see here;












Like Carson said, they don't usually appear in the cartoon... except when they do. Filmation wasn't exactly known for being consistent.

Carson's Voyager is a beauty, however:
























- GJS


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I've still got my old ViewMaster reels - and the litle story book that came with the set!

Huzz


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

now where did that Proteus come from? That rocks, if I may say so.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

LOL!

The Proteus was designed by Harper Goff, also famous amongst us sci fi model fans as the designer of Disney's Nautilus from their 1954 film, _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_.

Pardon me if you already knew that!

Check out Carson's awesome build up of the Lunar kit on this forum.

Huzz


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh I know of the Proteus itself- just where did that kit come from and is it available?
I am considering getting this which i think looks cool;
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fantastic-Voyag...goryZ153QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That's the first time I've seen that one. It may be a one of a kind. I think it looks pretty neat. Its hard for me to judge the proportions though at home - I have a new widescreen monitor and my older PC stretches the images horizontally to fit the screen!Huzz


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I hope you did not win the bid on that ebay Proteus. That thing is SICK looking!

You can get two very cool versions of the Proteus!

The first is from Wilco Models, resin with interior, decals and figures! its only about 40.00 something bucks and Bill or Sgt. Wilco is a great guy! I have one and love it!

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/rv/mm_prot.htm

The second is from Lunar Models like my 1/32 Spindrift and (now on the bench) Flying Sub...its BIG but you need to buy the interior seperately...both costing you about 200.00 all together. But worth it....though Lunar kits are NOT for the beginer or for builders without much Resin and VACU kit experience.

http://lunarmodelsonline.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=L&Product_Code=SF075

I really like my Wilco models Proteus but because my Spindrift and Flying Sub are the Lubar kits I may have to go with the Lunar...still pondering that one.....The cool thing about the Voyager or the Proteus models is they are 1/1 scale! if you catch my meaning


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

SICK as in i guess you dont like it?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The top pilots dome is just NOT RIGHT at all and the front cockpit windows are wrong. You can do way better than that dude!


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

yes, but what if I muck it up? I was wondering if the local HOBBYTOWN USA had someone who could do a pro job on my upcoming VOYAGER.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Dude! You can do it!! You do build right?....if not what are ya doing here?...its like hanging around a AA meeting when you don't have a problem


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

I am but a humble novice, lured out of modeling retirement by the glimpse of VOYAGER on the horizon!! I have a huge diecast collection, but my modeling skills are back online and can't wait for this model. I went to CULTTV site to see about the Wilco Proteus- not in stock.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I believe that you can order the Wilco Proteus from Bill Himself....He goes by Sgt. Wilco here on the boards....look him up.


Google the kit...there are other venders as well.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

My favorite model memory, (other than the original Aurora Voyager, I remember the day the mailman delivered it) ---probably the many many Apollo 11 LEMs I made. I'd make one, put it on the shelf, and our maid Maybelle would dust the shelf and just knock it off onto the ground. She had a better backhand than Bjorn Borg. I actually saw her do it once,--it fell like on TV- in slowmo. I went, (deep, hollow voice sound "Nooooooooooooooooooo.............."..................................<kapow, the Eagle has landed.>


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

fluke said:


> I believe that you can order the Wilco Proteus from Bill Himself....He goes by Sgt. Wilco here on the boards....look him up.
> 
> 
> Google the kit...there are other venders as well.


You can get it from C&S Hobbies in St. Louis, though the price has gone up a bit since I bought mine:

C&S Hobbies (scroll down page to Proteus)


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

You CAN do it =bg= !!! And we'll be here raisin hand to support if we can.

Some may remember I told about "flying" my bro's TOS Ent in the early 70's around the room multiple times. I never understood why he got so dang-on mad!?!


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

heh, thanks. OK, you've convinced me, I shall build the Proteus following VOYAGER.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thats the attitude dude! .....I'm sure its an easy build anyways.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

the painting is the part that concerns me...want to get it juuuuuuuust right. I just saw the Raquel Welch figure---she seems somewhat.......enhanced.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I have that 'improved' figure and I think its dead on... No need for 'enhancement' on her at all!


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

well, impressive tho she may be--gotta have the wetsuit for the correct Proteus look.
Dr. Micheals would be having a fit.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

...I'm feeling a little shaky myself!:tongue: 

=bg=, there's no shame in fouling a model up, or just making mistakes. I've won an award or three with my models, and not one of them didn't give me some kind of trouble somewhere along the way to completion. The important thing is to learn from your mistakes (which, if I did, would make me a freakin' Encyclopedia Styrene-itannica). And if you do get into trouble, you'll get all the support and advice you'll need - and then some - on these boards!

Re: the _Voyager _windows: as I recall when I had the model, I was a little annoyed that there was so little of the interior visible through the windshield or the dome. So if there's any reference that supports side windows, I say, start sawing! As for the 'official' _Voyager _colors inside and out, thanks to Filmation's lack of continuity, I would say the correct colors are whatever the individual modeler decides they should be.

Mark McG.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

SAWING? on a model I have searched 37 years for? Ah...no. Geez, these things have gone for hundreds of dollars on eBay. The reissue may squash those prices, tho. Would you saw on a kit that cost 400?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

=bg=... This is actually a pretty good subject with which to jump-start your model-making skills. And while achieving a gleaming white (or whatever) finish may seem like an unreachable goal, thanks to the fine folks on this site you'll be bombarded with more than enough info. to get the job done right. 

It may look hard, but honestly, with a little help, it's not rocket science.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I wouldn't cut holes for the windows. I can see Filmation's needing to carve a couple in there for a shot of someone reacting to some plot point, but since the beloved Aurora kit didn't have 'em, I wouldn't put 'em in. But that's just me. 

Raquel ... sigh ....


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Getting back to your original question; with regard to the interior, I chose to go with various shades of light-to-medium blue -- but as has been pointed out above, there's really no such thing as an "accurate" paint scheme here.

The real trick to making this baby come alive IMO lies in achieving a smooth, gleaming white "new car" finish. Toward that end, the best advice I can give is to invest in five or six rattle-cans of Tamiya classic white enamel, along with a full set of micro-mark polishing abrasives (can't stress this enough). 

Some will no doubt advocate the use of an air-brush, but in this particular instance, given the smooth contours of the subject, the straight-out-of-the-can approach will get you where you want to go without the fuss, bother, and expense (if you don't already have one) of buying an airbrush. I used this approach on both my Voyager and Proteus models, and am very happy with the results.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

=bg= said:


> well, impressive tho she may be--gotta have the wetsuit for the correct Proteus look.
> Dr. Micheals would be having a fit.












- GJS


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Rattle cans are fine, but what steps did you take to avoid the dust or particles that MY paint always picks up? Or is that where the abrasives come in?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

That's one of the many places the abrasives comes in.

That's a great shot of Raquel, btw. :thumbsup: 

True story...

A fashion designer friend is helping me put together some costumes for a work-related photoshoot . Last week I stopped by her studio to drop off some reference material, and who should I run into but Raquel Welch. I'm not easily star-struck, but Welch is one of the few celebrities capable of rendering me speechless. She's the first sex symbol I ever had a boyhood crush on, and meeting her in person was quite a thrill. I'm pleased to report she's very gracious in person, and despite her age (mid-sixties) she still looks great.

Anyway, here's the punchline: the building where my friend has her shop is owned by Julie "Catwoman" Newmar. Guess who pulls into the parking lot just as I was leaving...

I swear I'm not making this up.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

It's good to be you!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Damn, Carson! That's like a dream come true for me!

- GJS


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

On a totally unrelated, or perhaps very loosely related note, the late Joe Westheimer's old digs over on Seward (just down the block from CFI and Glen Glenn) is the same building where Marilyn Monroe's famous Playboy photos were shot back in '54.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Carson Dyle said:


> Guess who pulls into the parking lot just as I was leaving...I swear I'm not making this up.


It's a swell story whether it's real or not!:tongue: 




=bg= said:


> SAWING? on a model I have searched 37 years for?





SteveR said:


> I wouldn't cut holes for the windows...but since the beloved Aurora kit didn't have 'em, I wouldn't put 'em in.


Gosh, fellas, we're not talking about hyper-expen$ive Aurora originals here, just Moebius' repops. Buy a couple, try 'em, with windows, without windows, Vietnam-era camo scheme, whatever. It isn't as if they're priceless treasures - not before you've built them anyway. :thumbsup: 

Mark McGeez, if you'd seen what I did with my Big Frankie...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

WOW ! you got to see Raquel up close and personal. I've been enfatuated with her for years. I've alway liked older women ! (She's 5 days older than me.)
And then a glimpse of Julie too, my heart ( or other organs ) can't stand the excitement.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

FIRST:....DUDES.. cold shower time!....makeup and costly surgery can do wonders! 

TWO: .....Marks' 'DEAD' on... 24.00 or 27.00 is NOTHING for a cool kit these days! ....buy two or three of those puppies and CUT AWAY! You only live once (or twice) if your a James Bond fan.

It's a shame to have an interior and not able to see it.....if that front styrene piece is too thick I'm gonna vacu-form a replacement!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

FWIW, I fail to see any reason to bother with those funky "now you see 'em, now you don't" side windows, because there is hardly any interior to the kit at all. in examining my original Aurora build-up (badly in need of a refurbishing one of these days), all that is visible is the dashboard, 2 seats, a desk behind those with a seat, and 3 tiny figures.
If the scale of the Voyager was larger, say 1/48 or 1/35, it would be worth the hassle to add the windows and scratch-build an interior, but as it is, it's a sleek little ship that built & painted correctly, makes for a very "easy" & rewarding build. 
(TRANSLATION: I can't wait to see how terrific Fluke's build up will be to make a liar outta me!)


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

I am gonna do 'er just like the box. If I am correct on the dimensions, there isn't room for windows. After that....the Wilco Proteus.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

That's the spirit. :thumbsup:


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-FANTASTI...oryZ1193QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Still sealed in the box. Let's see how high this one flies. I'd apply for the bank loan now, it may take a few days to get approval.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks for the kind words and the CHALLANGE!:devil:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

For those who are interested and/or up to the challenge themselves, here's where the Lunar Models version of The Voyager has that elusive window:










- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

The Aurora Voyager, however, places the dome a little further back so that if the window were even with the bubble, it would end up being over the middle of the wing.








​- GJS


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

I think the window ruins the clean line. and is that a rung or handle below it? never seen that.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't know why there would be a step or assist handle there, since there's no visible hatch or entrance in the roof. Come to think of it -- just how did the crew get in and out of that thing?


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
never thought of that. You're right, there's no door!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I know.....hey were beamed in ....Star Trek style!  

Did they ever show how they got inside in the show?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

They must've slid in through that window... when it was there, I mean.

- GJS


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

It's been about 40 years since I last saw the show, so I might be remembering this incorrectly, but I seem to recall that there was a round, sliding hatch underneath the craft that operated in the same manner as the Flying Sub.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

That sliding hatch was oval, and is indicated on the Aurara kit by a recessed panel line.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OR......Aurora thought it was oval?....remember what they did to the Spindrifts top bubble?

Did the craft have any landing gear?......hey....I gotzta live up to that challange.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

I dont recall any landing gear. it just sat flat on that miniaturizer thing.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

PS, Voyager now on Comet Miniatures:
http://www.comet-miniatures.com/browse.php?action=coming_soon&subref=129&zone=11&


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

=bg= said:


> I dont recall any landing gear. it just sat flat on that miniaturizer thing.


Then how in heck did they open the hatch, if it was on the friggin' BOTTOM?

(I know, I know. It's only a cartoon. . .it's only a cartoon. . .It's only a cartoon. . .)


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

My Spindrift has landing gear.....


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Right! ...you just can't come on and say "My Spindrift has landing gear" and not explain anything or show a pic!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I can if I think it might drive certain "obsessed modelers" crazy.......


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

To late Pal! :freak: 

If I remember correctly there were some rough drawings showing the Spindrift with landing gear. It was a three or four wheel design simular to jet aircraft of the time.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

never saw those wheels either! specially after it crashed! crashing saves builders from having to do tricky things. how many times didja see the bottom of the Jupiter 2? Heck I have watched Stingray for YEARS and until I got my PE diecast, I didn't know it had skids underneath.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

=bg= said:


> how many times didja see the bottom of the Jupiter 2?


Often enough.


















- GJS


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

whenever i saw it it was submerged in a sand dune. "OH Will..the pain, the pain..."


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

fluke said:


> ...you just can't come on and say "My Spindrift has landing gear" and not explain anything or show a pic!


Amen, O flukemeister. While we're on the subject, how's that ol' Flying Sub of yours coming along?:devil: 

And you, Bats - where'd you find the cool _Jupiter II_ pics?!!?

Mark McG.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

fluke said:


> If I remember correctly there were some rough drawings showing the Spindrift with landing gear. It was a three or four wheel design simular to jet aircraft of the time.


I'm pretty sure the drawings you're thinking of were fan produced. So far as I am aware, the _Spindrift_ was never intended to have landing gear (though I'd love for someone to prove otherwise).


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Rob,
Never Intended to from an IA standpoint, or never had it cause they ain't never landin'?

I just threw some on mine, cause I can! Kinda like a window in a Voyager.


I have those fan drawings, landing gear is pretty similar to mine. In those drawings the Spindrift has 4 VTOL jets in the hull too.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Nice J2 pics indeed! :thumbsup: 

Mark,

Thanks for asking.

It's coming along fine....because of a very ill / dying kitty and other family matters its behind schedual and will not be going to Wonderfest 'this' year.....in fact its been several days since I have last worked on it....the top three shells are in place, the lower sections are smoothed out and ready for trial primer tests. the top sections have the rough 2 part epoxy filling.....If anyone knows 'older' Lunar Kits than you know that you need to gain sculpting skills & major epoxy layers to fill in the voids!  

BUT! There is a Solarwind Productions 1/8th female figure 'Adina' that I may try to do in time and that way she can go with me on 'carry on' aboard the flight to Wonderfest.....those kits are SOOOOO perfect with hardy NO seems its just a quick painting excersize with acry's. we'll see.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

F91 said:


> Rob,
> Never Intended to from an IA standpoint, or never had it cause they ain't never landin'?


I meant as far as I.A. was concerned.

The_ Spindrift_ landing gear rumor has been floating around for a long time, but I've yet to see proof Allen ever considered such a thing. Had the need for gear arisen, he probably would've used old _Jupiter II_ stock parts.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

fluke said:


> ...because of a very ill / dying kitty and other family matters its behind schedual and will not be going to Wonderfest 'this' year...If anyone knows 'older' Lunar Kits than you know that you need to gain sculpting skills & major epoxy layers to fill in the voids!


Sorry to hear about your cat; I'm a dog guy myself, but I know how much a pet can be part of the family. Best wishes for kitty.

And yeah, I have the Lunar Models 1/35 scale _Jupiter II_, so I feel your pain there as well. Good luck with Miss Adina at WonderFest!

Mark McG.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> And you, Bats - where'd you find the cool _Jupiter II_ pics?!!?
> 
> Mark McG.


D'oh! 

You hadda ask... now I gotta go searchin' for them again! Here, try this place:
http://www.zorrofx.com/zvc/j2.htm

and this place:
http://www.customreplicas.com/Gallery.htm

- GJS


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Mark.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I spoke to a buddy lately who watched the Fantastic Voyage cartoon religiously when it first aired and he was certain that the door was on the right side of the ship in front of the intake. 

Anyone?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Absolutely NOT true; I watched it "religiously", and there was NO hatch on the right side of the ship in front of the intake.
I DO remember clearly that the pilot (Buzzby Birdwell)'s dome would fold open so he could get out, and yes, I'm also remembering correctly about a hatch on the underside of the craft.
Speaking of The Voyager, I spoke with Randy at Lunar models yesterday (he had only just found out that he hasn't been getting ANY of his AOL e-mails since early January) and asked him what the status of the LM Voyager is; he explained that there was a problem with the several of the molds and that he would need to re-tool them before making the kit available again, but unfortunatly, this is a project low on his priority list.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

F91 said:


> My Spindrift has landing gear.....


You mean kinda like... _this_?










- GJS


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Nah... Mines cooler!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> I'm pleased to report she's very gracious in person, and despite her age (mid-sixties) she still looks great.


At a department store signing I met Raquel, gave her a compliment, and she is very gracious. I found this 1975 Sheena concept poster by Universal Studios. She almost played Sheena but delays canceled the project. I wish I could have asked her how far along the project was or if she had seen this art.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

That's great!


----------

